# Transformatori >  Datora baroklis

## garais05

Tātad ir jautājums kādam impulsu barbloku spečukam saistībā ar datora psu Pcpower&Cooling Turbo Cool 1kW.
http://www.pcpower.com/power-supply/...ol-1kw-sr.html
Izejas taisngriežu shēma nozīmēta:

Problēmas ir vienam +12V kanālam:sākumā beidzās oriģinālais Q310-IPP47N10-caursists visas kājas uz īso zvanās,vizuāli izskatās izcepies.Tādus traņus nedabūju,ieliku Q310,Q311 pozīcijā IRF3710.Rezultātā dators nostrādāja k-kādas trīs stundas un atkal tieši tas pats-Q310 izcepās,kājas uz īso zvanās...Kāds varbūt var apskaidrot kādu funkciju veic šis mezgls ar Q310,Q311,IC303 un kas mainītos bloka darbībā,bez šī mezgla? N3856 datašīts:
http://www.niko-sem.com/in/ezcatfile...1875/N3856.pdf

----------


## kaspich

izklausaas profesionaals remonts  :: 
ko dara mezgls, kas mainiitos - nerubijam. peec datasheet saprast nespeejam. tupa mainam detaljas.. fooorshi  ::

----------


## garais05

Nu tāpēc jau taujāju pēc padoma...Vienkārši sākumā vajadzēja ātri sataisīt,nu nesanāca,tagad jāiebrauc dziļāk,lai atrastu problēmu. Nozīmēju shēmu arī.Datašītā jau arī pavisam savādāki pielietojumi.

----------


## frukc

nedaudz ne pa tēmu, bet lapā rakstīts, ka viņam ir 7 gadu garantija. garantijai vajadzētu būt vēl 2 gadus pat pirmajiem no saražotajiem barokļiem. pārdevējs to nenodrošina?

----------


## garais05

Pdfā rakstīts 5gadi.Bet lai nu kā,tas nav to vērts-sūtīšanas izmaksas,laiks...Bet nu pa tēmu-laikam nav te tādu spečuku,kuri varētu apskaidrot tā mezgla darbības principus! Pēc manas saprašanas N3856 nestrādā pareizi,arī laikam nosprāgusi,tātad jāmaina. Tikai kur dabūt,varbūt kādam ir N3856V mikroshēma smd variantā?

----------


## kaspich

es negribu nevienu aizvainot, bet nu.. piedod, bet taa chipa darbiiba ir tik tupa, ka tur pat nav ko skaidrot. ja ir shaada liimenja probleemas, piedod, bet - jaasaak ar LED mirkskjinaashanu. kaada impulsnieku remonteeshana?? liidz tai kaa liidz kocmocam.

----------


## garais05

Man nevajag skaidrot čipa darbību,tā ir skaidra. Es jautāju kas mainīsies ja nebūs Q310,311? Man liekas tāpat viss šancēs,tikai parametri pasliktināsies.

----------

